# Revel (looks like LV Alma)



## paula3boys

I hope to see people share pictures and thoughts on this style as I haven't seen one in person yet. Here is a link the signature version on Neiman Marcus and below are some pictures I saw in a FB group.

Coach 1941 "Revel" top handle bag in signature coated canvas and glove-tanned leather
Rolled top handles with removable logo tag, 2.8" drop
Detachable, adjustable flat shoulder strap, 21.5" drop
Zip top closure 
Interior, one slip pocket with snap closure 
Lining: Fabric
Feet protect bottom of the bag 
Approx. 10.3"H x 7.8"W x 4.8"D


----------



## Moxisox

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see people share pictures and thoughts on this style as I haven't seen one in person yet. Here is a link the signature version on Neiman Marcus and below are some pictures I saw in a FB group.
> 
> Coach 1941 "Revel" top handle bag in signature coated canvas and glove-tanned leather
> Rolled top handles with removable logo tag, 2.8" drop
> Detachable, adjustable flat shoulder strap, 21.5" drop
> Zip top closure
> Interior, one slip pocket with snap closure
> Lining: Fabric
> Feet protect bottom of the bag
> Approx. 10.3"H x 7.8"W x 4.8"D
> 
> View attachment 5598700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598704


Oooh. Love the color in the last pic. I’m looking forward to pics of these as well.


----------



## paula3boys

Moxisox said:


> Oooh. Love the color in the last pic. I’m looking forward to pics of these as well.


The last one is black. 

Based on measurements, it is bigger than Alma BB but smaller than Alma PM. It is also similar to a D&B style (I forgot which one as I don't follow that brand) and I know other brands have done some similar styles but not with the lock/same details.


----------



## Moxisox

paula3boys said:


> The last one is black.
> 
> Based on measurements, it is bigger than Alma BB but smaller than Alma PM. It is also similar to a D&B style (I forgot which one as I don't follow that brand) and I know other brands have done some similar styles but not with the lock/same details.


Oh bummer, it looked like a dark grey on my screen. Will be interesting once it’s out to see comparisons to the Alma. Sounds like a nice size if it’s between the bb and pm.


----------



## Alexa5

Coach had the Preston style like this years back also…in a mini and regular size.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I’m very excited to see this style. I love the LV Alma and have one but don’t love the price!


----------



## nyeredzi

I think it's cute and would like to have the blue and black colorblock one with some metal pins/customizations on one side. Though for that color combination, would have preferred silver hardware. In any case, won't be getting it because I know that, unless it's an evening bag, I get annoyed with little bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

It’s cute. Definitely looks a lot like the Alma. Would like to see it in person.


----------



## CoachMaven

I am really looking forward to seeing it in the stone and blue colors it’s supposed to be available in. I hope it fits all I need, because I do love the look of it.


----------



## paula3boys

nyeredzi said:


> I think it's cute and would like to have the blue and black colorblock one with some metal pins/customizations on one side. Though for that color combination, would have preferred silver hardware. In any case, won't be getting it because I know that, unless it's an evening bag, I get annoyed with little bags.


I wish they had more bags in general with silver hardware. I do not like gunmetal/pewter and it seems like they slap that on everything these days.


CoachMaven said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing it in the stone and blue colors it’s supposed to be available in. I hope it fits all I need, because I do love the look of it.


I want to see those colors also. I hope it isn't heavy but am worried it will be.


----------



## CoachMaven

paula3boys said:


> I wish they had more bags in general with silver hardware. I do not like gunmetal/pewter and it seems like they slap that on everything these days.
> 
> I want to see those colors also. I hope it isn't heavy but am worried it will be.


One of the women in a FB group I belong to got it in the red colorblock already. She said it feels heavier than the Alma bb but not a heavy bag overall.


----------



## jade

super cute! Also Coach has had bags like this many times over the years!


----------



## SEWDimples

Looking forward to seeing this bag IRL. Love the Stone color. In addition to the LV Alma bags, it is similar to the Dooney & Bourke Zip Zip bag.


----------



## mangohead

I think it looks similar but this is unique in its own way


----------



## paula3boys

Here is a YT video on the style (not mine). She states why she is exchanging it at 11:00 mark.


----------



## katpeony

paula3boys said:


> I hope to see people share pictures and thoughts on this style as I haven't seen one in person yet. Here is a link the signature version on Neiman Marcus and below are some pictures I saw in a FB group.
> 
> Coach 1941 "Revel" top handle bag in signature coated canvas and glove-tanned leather
> Rolled top handles with removable logo tag, 2.8" drop
> Detachable, adjustable flat shoulder strap, 21.5" drop
> Zip top closure
> Interior, one slip pocket with snap closure
> Lining: Fabric
> Feet protect bottom of the bag
> Approx. 10.3"H x 7.8"W x 4.8"D
> 
> View attachment 5598700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598704


Why on earth did coach make it asymmetrical on the pull tabs and metal attachments on the handles??? I like symmetry! Hard pass for me…the asymmetry would bother me too much.


----------



## nyeredzi

paula3boys said:


> Here is a YT video on the style (not mine). She states why she is exchanging it at 11:00 mark.



Nice review. Holds more than I thought, which is nice because I get annoyed with little bags. Must. Resist. Cuteness. @katpeony that’s probably why the tabs are asymmetrical. When pulled down to slide over the lock, the zipper on top will have to be longer to reach down to the same position as the one on the bottom. Then the holes in the tab will align and you can lock them. I would never go through the amount of effort for that, but is kind of nifty, I guess

But really, who is going to lock their zipper pulls down with a key, lol.


----------



## cheremushki

I already own alma bb and LOVE the shape.  Very classic and elegant.  
But Coach version looks like it would be like rogue or ruby.  High quality make.


----------



## BagsRGreat

I think the Revel is adorable, but I am concerned it will not hold everything I need it to hold-- sunglasses, wallet, small brush, keys, phone, credit card case.  I am also concerned about the sloppy stitching that I see quite easily on some of the images on this thread, including on the stone/taupe colored Revel, quite noticeable at the bottom of the bag. I will need to go in person to see if my items fit into the bag, and then I will need to closely inspect the bag at the point of purchase. Other than that, I think this bag is really nice looking.  Perhaps this one would be better for my daughter, if I cannot fit the things I need into it.


----------



## paula3boys

Dark stone available on Nordstrom


----------



## Tygriss

Thanks for finding and sharing that video @paula3boys. Knowing I'd have to squeeze my hand through the handle because it's not the same size as the Rogue's handle just ruined it for me. I'd want to carry it in on my arm and not in my hand. Sooo.... Maybe I got get another bag with a face on it instead


----------



## gabz

Sooooo pretty but wonder how heavy it is


----------



## paula3boys

gabz said:


> Sooooo pretty but wonder how heavy it is


I think it will be too heavy for me but am waiting for reviews on that  

Neiman Marcus is having $100 off $400. Revel in signature and some other new stuff is on the site.


----------



## Kiradris

paula3boys said:


> Dark stone available on Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 5601931


Is it just me, or is the base and/or stitching very uneven on the right?  Am I being too picky?


----------



## paula3boys

Kiradris said:


> Is it just me, or is the base and/or stitching very uneven on the right?  Am I being too picky?


I didn't notice it at first but see what you are talking about now that you pointed it out. It is just a stock photo so who knows if they actually look like that in person.


----------



## coloradolvr

I just picked up this bag yesterday.  Side by side comparison with LV Alma PM.  I don't have a BB to compare to, but I know it is larger than that bag.  I sold mine because they were just too small.  I find it to be about the same weight as  the LV in Epi leather which is lighter.  The manager at the store I was in said that it will be coming in the deep turquoise color in January.  I looked at the Lori in that color and fell in love with it, but I don't do well with bags that don't have a shoulder strap.  I will be on the lookout for that color!


----------



## Teagaggle

coloradolvr said:


> I just picked up this bag yesterday.  Side by side comparison with LV Alma PM.  I don't have a BB to compare to, but I know it is larger than that bag.  I sold mine because they were just too small.  I find it to be about the same weight as  the LV in Epi leather which is lighter.  The manager at the store I was in said that it will be coming in the deep turquoise color in January.  I looked at the Lori in that color and fell in love with it, but I don't do well with bags that don't have a shoulder strap.  I will be on the lookout for that color!
> 
> View attachment 5603717


Congrats on the bag but I can't help noticing your beautiful kitchen & decor! I love the metal tree wall art! Would you mind sharing where you got it? TIA!


----------



## coloradolvr

Teagaggle said:


> Congrats on the bag but I can't help noticing your beautiful kitchen & decor! I love the metal tree wall art! Would you mind sharing where you got it? TIA!


Hi, thank you so much for the compliments!  That piece is from many years ago and was created by a local artist.  I sadly don't think they are in business anymore.


----------



## Teagaggle

coloradolvr said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the compliments!  That piece is from many years ago and was created by a local artist.  I sadly don't think they are in business anymore.


Well, its beautiful as is your bag! Enjoy!


----------



## phinaforth

coloradolvr said:


> I just picked up this bag yesterday.  Side by side comparison with LV Alma PM.  I don't have a BB to compare to, but I know it is larger than that bag.  I sold mine because they were just too small.  I find it to be about the same weight as  the LV in Epi leather which is lighter.  The manager at the store I was in said that it will be coming in the deep turquoise color in January.  I looked at the Lori in that color and fell in love with it, but I don't do well with bags that don't have a shoulder strap.  I will be on the lookout for that color!
> 
> View attachment 5603717




It looks so elegant and chic, congratulations!! 
I really wanted it in deep turquoise But why are they releasing it only in January?!  I have seen that it is already available in Asia...


----------



## coloradolvr

phinaforth said:


> It looks so elegant and chic, congratulations!!
> I really wanted it in deep turquoise But why are they releasing it only in January?!  I have seen that it is already available in Asia...


Do you happen to have a picture?  Like you I don't understand why they would wait until Winter here in US.  If it has the same rust color interior as the Lori, it would look more like Fall to me!


----------



## phinaforth

coloradolvr said:


> Do you happen to have a picture?  Like you I don't understand why they would wait until Winter here in US.  If it has the same rust color interior as the Lori, it would look more like Fall to me!



It’s available on the Taiwan website here:


----------



## phinaforth

coloradolvr said:


> Do you happen to have a picture?  Like you I don't understand why they would wait until Winter here in US.  If it has the same rust color interior as the Lori, it would look more like Fall to me!



And here’s in the inside


----------



## coloradolvr

phinaforth said:


> It’s available on the Taiwan website here:
> 
> View attachment 5603791


Thank you so much!  I love it. Just sad it won’t be out for such a long time!


----------



## nyeredzi

The teal is my favorite color, so them releasing it in January gives me several months to decide if I really want it, or something else. I need all the help I can get spacing out my bag purchases.


----------



## paula3boys

nyeredzi said:


> The teal is my favorite color, so them releasing it in January gives me several months to decide if I really want it, or something else. I need all the help I can get spacing out my bag purchases.


Plus gives you time to watch YT reviews and see if there are any problems, etc.


----------



## nyeredzi

coloradolvr said:


> I just picked up this bag yesterday.  Side by side comparison with LV Alma PM.  I don't have a BB to compare to, but I know it is larger than that bag.  I sold mine because they were just too small.  I find it to be about the same weight as  the LV in Epi leather which is lighter.  The manager at the store I was in said that it will be coming in the deep turquoise color in January.  I looked at the Lori in that color and fell in love with it, but I don't do well with bags that don't have a shoulder strap.  I will be on the lookout for that color!


Thanks for this pic. So you're saying the Revel fits more than the BB? Both of your bags are beautiful, but the Revel is more my style in looks (and price!)


----------



## coloradolvr

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks for this pic. So you're saying the Revel fits more than the BB? Both of your bags are beautiful, but the Revel is more my style in looks (and price!)


I don't currently have an Alma BB to compare Revel with.  However, from what I remember, yes it fits more. Alma BB dimensions: 9.3 x 6.9 x 4.5 inches; Revel dimensions: 10 1/4" (L) x 7 3/4" (H) x 4 3/4" (W).


----------



## PurseUOut

paula3boys said:


> Dark stone available on Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 5601931



Did anyone who ordered this bag receive it yet? My shipping was delayed yet again. Perhaps because I had it sent to the store near my mom's house (I am currently not home). Curious about the IRL color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> Oooh. Love the color in the last pic. I’m looking forward to pics of these as well.


Me too!


----------



## paula3boys

There is a smaller version of the Revel that will be available as well. Check out this blue small version that appears to have silver hardware!


----------



## paula3boys

Black leather or signature canvas Revel on sale 25% off with Bloomingdales code


----------



## handbags4me

I missed this one in Dark Stone when it was available online at Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom. Does anyone know if this color will be coming eventually on coach.com or elsewhere?


----------



## SEWDimples

handbags4me said:


> I missed this one in Dark Stone when it was available online at Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom. Does anyone know if this color will be coming eventually on coach.com or elsewhere?


I heard that Dark Stone Revel launches 10/20 in Coach stores.


----------



## PurseUOut

Does anyone know if there will be a larger size? Sorry I didn't take pics of the dark stone due to the size I knew I wasn't going to keep it so I returned it back all wrapped up.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Before I return this, wanted to share a comparison picture with one of my Alma BBs.  I absolutely love the size of this bag since it’s in between the Alma BB and PM.  Am not sure about this color for me personally plus mine had a couple flaws.  One is a scratch or something on the D ring clasp — I expect better on a full-price bag .  The other is possibly a design flaw or maybe it’s just a flaw on mine only.  The back D ring (where the strap attaches) pushes against the soft leather creating a small dent against the top (see second picture).  I think at least on mine, the D ring clasp is placed too low.  See 3rd picture of the higher D ring placement on my Alma.  Anyways, these are only my thoughts — may not be a problem for others.  It’s a very pretty bag for sure.


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Before I return this, wanted to share a comparison picture with one of my Alma BBs.  I absolutely love the size of this bag since it’s in between the Alma BB and PM.  Am not sure about this color for me personally plus mine had a couple flaws.  One is a scratch or something on the D ring clasp — I expect better on a full-price bag .  The other is possibly a design flaw or maybe it’s just a flaw on mine only.  The back D ring (where the strap attaches) pushes against the soft leather creating a small dent against the top (see second picture).  I think at least on mine, the D ring clasp is placed too low.  See 3rd picture of the higher D ring placement on my Alma.  Anyways, these are only my thoughts — may not be a problem for others.  It’s a very pretty bag for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5619756
> View attachment 5619757
> View attachment 5619758


Great review. I concur with your thoughts! Maybe you'll be able to grab another on sale at some point.


----------



## paula3boys

handbags4me said:


> I missed this one in Dark Stone when it was available online at Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom. Does anyone know if this color will be coming eventually on coach.com or elsewhere?


It is back on Nordstrom right now. I did also hear it will be released by Coach in October so maybe you can call customer service or a store SA to order now.


----------



## Tygriss

paula3boys said:


> Black leather or signature canvas Revel on sale 25% off with Bloomingdales code
> 
> View attachment 5616156


I thought I'd try it out and see, so thanks for sharing this sale @paula3boys! My order arrived today. In a plastic bag. No box. Kind of afraid to open it.


----------



## Tygriss

The packaging:



The Revel barely out of the packaging:



You can barely see it, right??


----------



## paula3boys

Tygriss said:


> The packaging:
> View attachment 5620502
> 
> 
> The Revel barely out of the packaging:
> View attachment 5620503
> 
> 
> You can barely see it, right??


Would it bother you? It appears to be soft leather so will get marks here and there. Can it be rubbed out? Is that the back of the bag? I can't believe that they sent a $500 handbag in a plastic bag instead of a box.  Maybe if you contact customer service and email them a picture, they will mark it down further


----------



## Naminé

paula3boys said:


> Would it bother you? It appears to be soft leather so will get marks here and there. Can it be rubbed out? Is that the back of the bag? I can't believe that they sent a $500 handbag in a plastic bag instead of a box.  Maybe if you contact customer service and email them a picture, they will mark it down further


This is exactly why I will never ever buy any expensive bags at a department store ever again. Their lazy employees and their crappy packaging! 

@Tygriss I would return it. That would bother me the more I look at it. But if you're ok with it, I would ask CS for exchange.  Or possibly a further discount like Paula said, if you can.


----------



## Tygriss

paula3boys said:


> Would it bother you? It appears to be soft leather so will get marks here and there. Can it be rubbed out? Is that the back of the bag? I can't believe that they sent a $500 handbag in a plastic bag instead of a box.  Maybe if you contact customer service and email them a picture, they will mark it down further


For full price, straight outta the wrapping, oh yes. We tried rubbing with a moist towel, and the scratches just came back. There's more spots of leather scuffing on the sides and elsewhere.

I did call CS this morning. There aren't any left in their inventory so they gave me an additional % off. For that I can be ok. I can try to condition it or take it in and get pins put on it.


Naminé said:


> This is exactly why I will never ever buy any expensive bags at a department store ever again. Their lazy employees and their crappy packaging!
> 
> @Tygriss I would return it. That would bother me the more I look at it. But if you're ok with it, I would ask CS for exchange.  Or possibly a further discount like Paula said, if you can.


Well, so I learned something new! Not ordering from a department store again. I had been spoiled to have lived close to a flagship store and now, most of my shopping is online.


----------



## paula3boys

Tygriss said:


> For full price, straight outta the wrapping, oh yes. We tried rubbing with a moist towel, and the scratches just came back. There's more spots of leather scuffing on the sides and elsewhere.
> 
> I did call CS this morning. There aren't any left in their inventory so they gave me an additional % off. For that I can be ok. I can try to condition it or take it in and get pins put on it.
> 
> Well, so I learned something new! Not ordering from a department store again. I had been spoiled to have lived close to a flagship store and now, most of my shopping is online.


I would use Apple Garde leather conditioner or whatever you choose. Apple has always worked well for me. At least they gave you an additional % off as I thought they would


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Before I return this, wanted to share a comparison picture with one of my Alma BBs.  I absolutely love the size of this bag since it’s in between the Alma BB and PM.  Am not sure about this color for me personally plus mine had a couple flaws.  One is a scratch or something on the D ring clasp — I expect better on a full-price bag .  The other is possibly a design flaw or maybe it’s just a flaw on mine only.  The back D ring (where the strap attaches) pushes against the soft leather creating a small dent against the top (see second picture).  I think at least on mine, the D ring clasp is placed too low.  See 3rd picture of the higher D ring placement on my Alma.  Anyways, these are only my thoughts — may not be a problem for others.  It’s a very pretty bag for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5619756
> View attachment 5619757
> View attachment 5619758


Thank you for the detailed info IM. Did you find the Revel heavier than Alma BB?  It just looks like it would be.


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> There is a smaller version of the Revel that will be available as well. Check out this blue small version that appears to have silver hardware!


It's a cute size! Is it smaller than Alma BB? 
Also,  is there an indent created by the handle on this bag already?


----------



## Tygriss

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a cute size! Is it smaller than Alma BB?
> Also,  is there an indent created by the handle on this bag already?


It does look like there's an indent, now that you mention it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the detailed info IM. Did you find the Revel heavier than Alma BB?  It just looks like it would be.



Sure, no problem .  A little bit heavier than the Alma BB since there is a lot more leather.  The handles felt thicker and more substantial.  Thicker strap too (which is nice)


----------



## Iamminda

Tygriss said:


> The packaging:
> View attachment 5620502
> 
> 
> The Revel barely out of the packaging:
> View attachment 5620503
> 
> 
> You can barely see it, right??



Hi.  Did you notice if your top leather trim near the zipper has a slight indentation from the D ring clasp where the strap attaches?  Just wondering if mine was defective.  thx


----------



## Tygriss

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Did you notice if your top leather trim near the zipper has a slight indentation from the D ring clasp where the strap attaches?  Just wondering if mine was defective.  thx


I would say no...but the hardware on mine was fully wrapped in foam. When I carry it by the handles, the d-rings do not touch the leather trim. I hope this helps!


----------



## nyeredzi

As mentioned in another thread, the red plaid printed leather version is available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus (says sold out at Nordstrom)


----------



## paula3boys

Someone posted this picture in a FB group I am in. This shows the smaller size Revel in three different options. The plaid (embossed) is $495, sport blue is $395 and signature jacquard is $425.


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> Someone posted this picture in a FB group I am in. This shows the smaller size Revel in three different options. The plaid (embossed) is $495, sport blue is $395 and signature jacquard is $425.
> 
> View attachment 5651333


Are there 2 Revel sizes?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Sure, no problem .  A little bit heavier than the Alma BB since there is a lot more leather.  The handles felt thicker and more substantial.  Thicker strap too (which is nice)


Thank you  IM. I just saw this,  sorry for the late reply.


----------



## paula3boys

Sunshine mama said:


> Are there 2 Revel sizes?


Yes, there is the regular size and the 24 (smaller). Here are the measurements of each and the comparable measurements to the LV Alma BB/PM (similar style). 

*Revel 24*= Approx. 9.8"H x 7"W x 4.8"D
*Revel*= Approx. 10.3"H x 7.8"W x 4.8"D

*LV Alma BB*= 9.3 x 6.9 x 4.5 inches
*LV Alma PM*= 12.6 x 9.8 x 6.3 inches


----------



## Modestly Chic One

_My little darling! _


----------

